# Best In Earphones with mic under 1000 INR



## AKRICK (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys,I am in search of earphones for pc and my lumia 525 (Gaming when on pc and Music while on phone)........I have searched on internet I have found some products like 
1. SoundMagic ES19
2. SoundMagic ES18
3. Senieser cx 180
Please suggest best one for me ?also suggest other best products in same range(under 1000 INR) if any


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Both ES19S & ES18 are goob but SoundMAGIC ES19S are new which have microphone, perfect sound earphones for all smartphones with A-B switch, compatible.

Super Comfortable In-Ear Fit
Natural And Pure Tone Reproduction
Excellent Noise Isolation
Smart Switch & Microphone
Made For All Smartphones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2015)

ES18's build quality isn't good but the sound quality is OK. 

Go through these threads:
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/194486-cowon-em1-vs-knowledge-zenith-edse.html
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/193383-piston-3-vs-kz-ed8m-vs-kz-ed9.html
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/193483-suggest-ear-earphones-under-1k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/192149-iem-under-1k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/192836-ear-headphones-under-1000rs.html
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/192948-want-buy-iem-earphone-under-1000-compatible-my-note-2-a.html


----------



## akii17kr (Sep 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ES18's build quality isn't good but the sound quality is OK.
> 
> Go through these threads:
> *www.digit.in/forum/audio/194486-cowon-em1-vs-knowledge-zenith-edse.html
> ...



Dudeeee , 1st thread is mine which i have posted yesteday midnight and it's still not answered yet .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> Dudeeee , 1st thread is mine which i have posted yesterday midnight and it's still not answered yet .



I would've picked EM1 or even Sennheiser CX180 Street 2. Tried and tested products with service centers.


----------



## akii17kr (Sep 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would've picked EM1 or even Sennheiser CX180 Street 2. Tried and tested products with service centers.


SO i should i pick EM1 over KZ EDSE ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> SO i should i pick EM1 over KZ EDSE ?


Let others give their opinion too.


----------



## akii17kr (Sep 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Let others give their opinion too.


i have to buy it by tomorrow , still not even a single reply on my thread.
Digit forum is kinda having low traffic now a days i guess.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 8, 2015)

Creative Hitz MA-350 Headset (Black): Buy Creative Hitz MA-350 Headset (Black) Online in India on Snapdeal


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ES18's build quality isn't good but the sound quality is OK.
> 
> Go through these threads:
> *www.digit.in/forum/audio/194486-cowon-em1-vs-knowledge-zenith-edse.html
> ...



Posts are too much confusing !! I have seen all I would like to buy earphones used for both pc and my lumia 525 ......I have option on Pistton 3,ES18-19.....plz suggest 1.....No ali baba n all express......only standard indian online stores like fk m going to prefer.


----------



## hari1 (Sep 13, 2015)

AKRICK said:


> Posts are too much confusing !! I have seen all I would like to buy earphones used for both pc and my lumia 525 ......I have option on Pistton 3,ES18-19.....plz suggest 1.....No ali baba n all express......only standard indian online stores like fk m going to prefer.


Bro ask this question in head-fi.org ,this forum doesn't have much active members now


----------

